# 14 point in Delaware county



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Got out of bed this morning and could hear the sleet on the Windows. Thought about turning off the alarm but figured with the youth hunt today they might push something my way.
Got in the stand about 20 minutes before shooting time. Immediately had activity to my left in the woods. The rains came and the deer I was listening too blended into the rain hitting the wet snow.
As I sat in the tree looking to my left, I caught something running across the picked beans. I knew then it was a shooter, took the safety off and the deer continued toward me, stopping briefly about 30 yards out. I thought that might be my shot but to my surprise it continued closer. 12 yards away I let the arrow fly and the deer walked 20 yards down a trail and feel down.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Tremendous buck Mike, congratulations!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

WOW!! Congratulations on a true monster. Worth getting a little wet for that brute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! Congrats on a terrific buck and thanks for sharing the story and Picture.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow that's a giant! Nice work


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

that one get a big Joe Dirt "DANG"..............


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Buck!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Beautiful buck, a trophy for sure!


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

Terrific Deer!!Congrats


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats that is a toad!!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

very,very nice, congrad's.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

VERY NICE!!! good job


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats on the great deer


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats, thats a beast!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome deer!!!!!!


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

What they said.... nice deer!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on being a die hard hunter and going out in the sleet and rain. a truly awesome deer.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You put out the extra effort and it paid off. Fantastic deer!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words. In the next reply is a trail cam picture from a place a few miles away from where I came in contact with the deer. It gives a better understanding of the size.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome buck. He actually looks bigger in your hands then in that picture... Complete monster
Didn't realize just how much mass he had from the picture. But in your hands you can see the great mass in his antlers....


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

That is a truly BBD. Congrats.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome buck! Love the mass! Congrats....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Helluva buck ying!..let us know how he scores...


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Once in a lifetime deer! Wow, I bet you were weak in the knees! Congrats


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

175 3/4 non typical net. Obviously not dried and unofficial at this point.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Surely a once in a lifetime buck. So glad for you. Congrats!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ying6 said:


> 175 3/4 non typical net. Obviously not dried and unofficial at this point.


I was gonna say 170 so...very nice!


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow! Don't deer hunt but love seeing pictures of monster bucks. Congratulations on the trophy, I take it this is your personal best?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike,

Did you get him in Big Run?

I keep looking at the picture you sent me over and over again. Just a great buck


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome buck. Congrats!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Kwizzle it is his only Buck lol first and probably best for life. Lol Congrats Mike i know you been at it for 7 years it paid off. What a Buck!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

That deer is well worth 7 years trophy for anyone!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

ying6 said:


> 175 3/4 non typical net. Obviously not dried and unofficial at this point.


My reply before reading your post was going to be this... BOONER!!! 

Congratulations good sir. Deer of a lifetime for sure.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on that beast.............


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

great job Mike- to watch him walk that close is a true test of nerves. nice way to top off a great year on the crappie. lot of prep required for both,shows true dedication. dan


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Awesome buck!! 
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Love the snow in the background.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

It's been a long time coming. Last year I almost decided to call it quits with this land but was talked into coming back again. There have been countless hunts without deer sightings and I don't know what to call it other than luck or being in the right place at the right time. I can normally pattern game or fish but this one had very little reason behind it. The only thing was I sat on the edge of the field with the youth hunters in mind pushing deer out of the woods.
Never did I think this would come my way.


----------



## bowkdws (Feb 1, 2010)

What a beast - congrats!
Maybe it was the Turkey Trot runners that pushed it your way?!?!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow Mike
What a great deer. I hope you keep going out for more after a dandy like that one. Congrats Jiggerman


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Here is the deer back!


----------



## Walleye Rap (May 7, 2011)

ying6 said:


> Here is the deer back!


Wow! Now that's a wall hanger


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful deer. Congrats!


----------

